# One of my Teins is shot already...



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had the TEIN Basic set up on my car for about 30,000 miles, maybe less and my front right strut is gone. How long do they usually last? Kind of upsets me because it was a lot of money (to me anyways).

Anyone know anything I can do about it? If nothing, I'm going to go back to ugly stock height and I won't be able to take turns at blazing speeds anymore.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Yuck, just realised it's only been 2 years since I put them in, so probably more like around 25k miles.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> Yuck, just realised it's only been 2 years since I put them in, so probably more like around 25k miles.


What kind of warranty did they come with? A shock/strut is a wear and tear item and they do NOT last forever, granted I would think they would last longer than 25K. Call Tein if you haven't already and if they are out of warranty see how much a new strut costs.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> I've had the TEIN Basic set up on my car for about 30,000 miles, maybe less and my front right strut is gone. How long do they usually last? Kind of upsets me because it was a lot of money (to me anyways).
> 
> Anyone know anything I can do about it? If nothing, I'm going to go back to ugly stock height and I won't be able to take turns at blazing speeds anymore.


Teins are rebuildable, I heard that they are about $75 each to rebuild (+shipping to California). Contact them, you don't need to get rid of your coilovers but you'll need a temporary replacement while the bad one is away. If you can afford it consider sending both fronts in to make sure they are matched when you re-install them. Don't worry about it if you cannot though.


----------

